# Eclipse 3.1: Klasse wird nicht kompiliert?



## TeZi (3. Jan 2006)

Hallo,

habe ein bestehendes Projekt. Jetzt will ich eine neue Klasse in meinem Dynamic Web Project anlegen, dann findet mein Servlet diese Klasse nicht...  auch nach mehrfachem speichern(kompilieren)...

woran könnte das liegen? ???:L 

Gruß TeZi


----------



## Bleiglanz (4. Jan 2006)

wer findet was nicht?

das Servlet zur Laufzeit? oder Eclipse beim Kompilieren des Servlets?

ist deine .class in WEB-INF/classes/ gespeichert?


----------



## Guest (4. Jan 2006)

Bleiglanz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wer findet was nicht?
> 
> das Servlet zur Laufzeit? oder Eclipse beim Kompilieren des Servlets?
> 
> ist deine .class in WEB-INF/classes/ gespeichert?



Ja die ist dort gespeichert. Problem hat sich erledigt, trotzdem danke...   

Gruß TeZi


----------

